# hound exercise with the readyfield bloodhounds



## lucyebbs (1 October 2013)

I'm planning on going on a hound exercise with the readyfield bloodhounds on sunday 6th October at Welbeck, i've never been hunting before so not really sure what to expect?

On the facebook event it says the pace will be hacking with some canter and there will be 2 fieldmasters "to guide those that want to have a jump and jolly round at the Front and also for those wanting a gentler day at the back taking a optional route and being guided round safely".

My horse is fab hacking and he is very well behaved at shows and is used to dogs running around his feet all the time. Has anyone got any tips for what to expect and what to wear?​


----------



## Tobiano (1 October 2013)

Hi! Good for you!  I went on hound exercise with the East Anglian Bloodhounds for the first time last year and loved it.  If the Readyfield has a website look that up for guidance on what to wear but typically it is ratcatcher (Hacking jacket) with shirt & tie under, light jods, long black boots, clean and tidy horse.  You may or may not have to plait (ours dont insist on it).  Put a green ribbon on your horse's tail as it is his first time.  There should also be some rules on hunting and the main one is ALWAYS face hounds (so they can't be kicked) and NEVER overtake the Master.  If you cant find info on the Readyfield website I know there is info on the EABH website so you can look that up for the rules.  Also I think there is a sticky on here on advice for hunting newbies.  I found it best to contact them in advance and say I was going and I am a novice and would there be someone who I could go round with and they found me a 'nanny' as well as the junior Field master.  But then I am an aged 50 year old and need a lot of looking after! Have a wonderful time and let us know how you get on.


----------



## lucyebbs (1 October 2013)

thankyou for the help! i will get my hacking jacket out ready! and will get my mum to ring up as i dont know anybody who is going!! hopefully Buddy will be a good boy as im not sure if hes been hunting before either (he is from ireland though so im guessing hes done something of the sort!!)


----------



## sheddy00 (2 October 2013)

You will have a great day with readyfields. My first ever time out with a 4 yr old I went with them... Stay at the back of the field any well away from those who want to go fast.. all hunt staff are fantastic. My boy found it a little too much to cope with halfway round, and went ballistictotally out of controll. Barging through the field and trying to jump a landrover bonnet... Omg.. huntmaster was fantastic and very understanding, and raced in front of us and placed his horse in front of me to stop us.. I was soo embarrassed.. but they were very good with me. Next time I went they had 2 people at the back to stay with me...


----------

